# Rolex Oyster Perpetual Explorer Precision VS Rolex Oyster Perpetual Explorer Superlative Chronometer Officially Certified



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello guys,

I am new to the forum and I would like to learn from your experience. As I can't have access to the sale corner I will take the opportunity to investigate differences about watches.

Could anyone explain me the difference between a Rolex Oyster Perpetual Explorer Precision VS Rolex Oyster Perpetual Explorer Superlative Chronometer Officially Certified ?

And how the difference would affect the price at the time to sell?

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Well a question this specific is probably better answered by the proffessional Rolex fanboys or on the Rolex forums... but I will take a guess at it.

The title "superlative chronometer officially certified" simply means that the watch has been tested and measures time within set parameters (8 secs per day I think?)

I am guessing the precision may have been replaced on the dial when they started having each watch tested. Certainly I know some of the 'precision' watches are from the 50's... so maybe they are the rarer ones.

This is just speculation though...like anything research is your best bet...


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi again,

Thank you, interesting view... I will keep investigating even if I think it's going to take lots of time considering the number of watches I need to gather information. I got a good number of watches from my grandfather and I will need as much information as possible. Is there a way to find our the rarity of a precision?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The market is the best guide...maybe search ebay and chrono24 and see how the numbers compare...


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, I will do Daveyboyz as I am realising the comparison is more straightforward and probably easier, also considering that condition is everything. Thank you


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well the Precision would definatley be less money than a Chronometre version, lots of Precisions about..........

The main thing is condition of the case, original dial and hands and whether the movement needs a clean and service. Lots of variations about, some rare, some not so, it all affects the price, some pictures would be good!


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Well the Precision would definatley be less money than a Chronometre version, lots of Precisions about..........
> 
> The main thing is condition of the case, original dial and hands and whether the movement needs a clean and service. Lots of variations about, some rare, some not so, it all affects the price, some pictures would be good!


 Hello Harryblakes7,

Thank you very much. The condition of the watch is not properly a concern as it's mint condition and I also refused an offer from the shop when I went to service it...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If this sells you could by a new one and bank a couple of grand or so.

http://www.chrono24.co.uk/rolex/explorer-original-papers--limoncello-lume--id4956166.htm

A lot depends on the model, provenance etc. Notice the difference in quality of the bracelet on the one in the link compared to the latest model. There are a few interesting articles to be found searching the web, but the best way to find out "values" is make a list of the various model numbers and see what they are selling for, not what the asking price is, and remember, a dealer will most likely be more expensive than private, but less of a risk. (In theory).


----------

